

YC W12 messaging - PlanGrid, medigram, Zillabyte, HireArt, Flutter - wilfra
http://franceschine.com/post/20035633878/yc-12-messaging-plangrid-medigram-zillabyte

======
pclark
this website is basically impossible to read. <http://cl.ly/FNFX>

~~~
dangrossman
It's even worse on my screen (Win7/Chrome). The font is bolder on yours, which
makes the text slightly reasier to read.

<http://i.imgur.com/Pz8tl.png>

------
wilfra
Cool got a couple of votes :)

If people like this I'll do the rest of them tomorrow.

~~~
fooandbarify
Readability aside, I found this really interesting, so thank you. Marketing
copy is so hard to get right.

